# SSL error



## Mayhem30 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've installed a Rapid SSL certificate and everything appears to be working .. except when I do :


```
openssl s_client -host www.example.com -port 443
```

I get the following error :


```
Verify return code: 21 (unable to verify the first certificate)
```

I have ca_root_nss-3.12.11_1 installed, but I believe I'm missing a step.

How can I fix this?


----------



## Mayhem30 (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, that problem is solved, I had the wrong INTERMEDIATE CA cert added to my .crt file.

Now I get a new error :


```
Verify return code: 20 (unable to get local issuer certificate)
```


----------



## oops (Nov 26, 2011)

Try to add -CApath /usr/local/share/certs/.


----------

